

The Forgotten E-Book Reader: OLPC - dpapathanasiou
http://denis.papathanasiou.org/?p=822

======
jesseendahl
The problem with the OLPC is that the UI (Sugar) is absolutely terrible.
Unless it's improved since 2008, which is the last time I tried it.

~~~
anthonyb
Also, you can't buy them anywhere (except EBay). Probably why they've been
forgotten by most people.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
It's strange they got rid of "Give One, Get One", since most people would
never have seen one otherwise.

The foundation is trying to find people willing to write and contribute apps
for it, yet it's hard to actually get your hands on one.

